# 16’ Cruze throwing P0299



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I couldn't say - because I don't quite think this is a Gen 1 Diesel.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

https://www.yourmechanic.com/articl...arger-underboost-condition-by-spencer-clayton


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

If you just had the turbo replaced and it's an underboost code, check to make sure all intake connections are tight/intact.

When I first got my car I had an underboost code because the intake charge pipe came off the throttle body.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

As soon as I bought my 2014 it threw a 0299 and had the turbo replaced but I have an LT 1.4 gas. The P0299 is a generic under boost on the turbo regardless of the engine. I would take back to dealer.


----------

